# have you ever been robbed at gun-point?



## lll000000lll (Aug 10, 2006)

i was once and there was really nothing i could do. but i didn't just give up my money. i was able to get into my car and peel out.  it was one of the scariest moments in my life.

does anyone else want to share their story?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 10, 2006)

I've had lots of guns pointed at me, but never for my wallet.  Someone did try to intimidate me with a knife once though.


----------



## samurai69 (Aug 10, 2006)

we were coming out of a restruant once and there were two guys with shotguns walking in...........we managed to run off, and they fired towards us

yep it was scary...........I had had a few drinks at the time so not sure what i would have done sober


.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 10, 2006)

My last year of high school I was working at a convenience store/gas station when a guy came in to rob us with a knife.  It was a scary experience.  We gave him what we had in the cash register (around $100) and he took off without further incident.  I have to tell you, it scared the crap outta me.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 10, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> i was once and there was really nothing i could do. but i didn't just give up my money. i was able to get into my car and peel out. it was one of the scariest moments in my life.
> 
> does anyone else want to share their story?


 
Yeah man and I can't believe you got away, I was on a roll that night! :2pistols:


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 10, 2006)

lol lol lol lol


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 11, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Yeah man and I can't believe you got away, I was on a roll that night! :2pistols:


Phunny guy... NOT!
Being held up with a deadly weapon isn't a laughing matter by no means. But, I understand your tongue in cheek commentary here.

I myself have faced down guns twice and both in the city of Dallas. One was a bona-fide robbery and the other was a drug dealer thinking I was a UC cop trying to deliver a bogus pizza... I really was a pizza delivery guy but the dealer didn't think so ... plainly said by the 1911 .45 pointed at my face about two inches away. Fortunately he gave me the benefit of the doubt and asked who the **** ordered a pizza?!! A long pause and a stoned guy responded and got his order, I was sent away promptly. Had a breakdown in the car. Needless to say that particular apartment complex just got put on our "out of delivery zone" list. 
The robbery was when I was waiting for a bus (about 11pm) to go home. About two blocks away I spied two men walking towards me. Nothing wrong with that... it was their neighborhood... they've got a right don't they? So why were the hairs on my neck standing straight up and my guts twisting? 
LSS (long story short), shure 'nuff they were setting me up for a robbery... I mean why else would one of them suddenly (1/2 a block away from the corner) break from his "partner" and run across the street to parallel him? I had a knife and had already had it in my pocket and in my hand ready to go by the time they were a block away from me. The guy on my side of the street passed me by with a casual "hi, how ya doing" greeting and then turned and raised his pistol to my head, when it was near level I had already moved to block/push it out of my way (to go behind me), then turned to his partner which already started towards me at a run and thrust my blade to him, fortunately for him he stopped short of the tip and jumped back, the gunman was again raising his weapon and again I swung back to knock the pistol out of my way with (my) knife in full view. Both jumped back away  and  I ran like hell...right between them... zig-zagging the whole way, got into a hotel lobby across the street and had the LEO's on the scene five minutes later. Needless to say my "attackers" were no-where to be seen. 

Scared yes, but situational awareness, street smart/experience, staying calm and being (mentally) prepared and my blade (an illegal 6-1/2 incher) saved my life. .... that and a hellva fast pair of adrenalin powered feet.  I was in the midst of my kung-fu/wing-chun training at the time... privately taught by a four year student of the art and a good friend.   :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 11, 2006)

I worked retail for a department store in So. California (one of my first jobs) and a guy came up to the register and pointed a gun to my chest and told me to go open the register.  I didn't say anything but had to make myself move to the register - I was eighteen and it was a VERY scary moment.    Fortunately, store security was right there and took him down, cuffed and stuffed him.  It was really only a few seconds, but it sure felt longer.

I won't forget that.  Ever.


----------



## tradrockrat (Aug 11, 2006)

twice.

Once it was a straight up crack head - gave him my wallet and waited to see if he was going to fire anyway - he didn't so I let him leave without trying anything.  Then I about pissed myself.

2nd time I was just in the wrong place at the wrong time.  Walked out of the bar into a gun fight.  Ran like a deer to a car and ducked for cover as two guys traded shots at each other running down Eastern Ave.  They missed each other completely as far as I know.

After the first time I spent a lot of time working disarms and evasions.  the second time I realized I needed to work on my windsprints.... just kidding, I needed to work on my situational awareness.  Complacency had almost got me killed by accident.


----------



## Azzy (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes two weeks ago. Was suprisingly calm when guy put a gun to my chest. Was very intoxicated at the time. I lost the total sum of R20 ( 4 dollars) and got to keep my wallet and credit cards. Luckily he didnt check my back pocket for my cellphone. A friend was with me - he did lose his cellphone and the experience made him move to New Zealand. Honestly I thought I would be more affected about the whole thing but I seem fine.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 2, 2006)

twice, both working nights at a restaraunt.

first time i was closing the pizza hut i managed at the time.  guy comes in, i give him the cash, he leaves.  i didn't have time to be terrified until after.  i had a lot of nightmares, mostly about the 19 year old, attractive college woman who was out on a delivery when he came in.  

second time i was delivering (which is a much better job than managing) came in as the guy pulled the gun.  as he left, the owner grabbed his own glock and chased after him.  didn't catch up.

here's the real stinger for the second story.  owner went shooting later that week.  first round in that clip was a dud.  didn't fire.  he's never been so glad that he runs slow.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 2, 2006)

Hmmm Let me see ....

Standing in front of a place I was the door man for, and having a car drive by and hearing the bang, the thud behind me and the flash all at once. The bullet was low and between the legs. No time to react and no time to be scared. The guy next to me had to go home for some new pants.  

I had ten guys, yes ten guys I was escorting out for wanting to hit a woman, and once outside they mouthed off and said they would be back to get me when we closed. I replied, "Dude, there is ten of you now and one of me, if you can't do it now then don't come back when I will have friends with me." He had his hand in his baggy pants (* Did I say this was the late 80's *) and the barrel was pointed at me as he was pulling it out of his pants. I grabbed one of the guys who had started to surround me and had my arm around his neck and was using him for a body shield as he was point the gun at me.  As the guy I was holding, was yelling to his friend not to shoot, I was yelling at another employee to lock the front door (* to make sure no one else could get shot *).  His friends convinced him to put it away and they all went to their cars. I was outside making sure they left and also waiting for the police. They had been called much earlier when they had swung on the woman. They left in three vehicles, the last one pulls up with the gun man in the passenger seat and says, "Want me to shot you now?" I had no where to go, so I step up closer and behind his "B" pillar of the truck to make it much harder for him to point a gun at me while swinging some keys on a lanyard. Well the owner of the truck did not want a scratch on his truck so he took off and I was there. 

When the police showed up, I expected just give a report. But I had a problem for they did not want to report there was a gun. One even asked my who did I know it was real? I told him I was looking down the barrel and it screamed death. He then turned and said to another officer (* note: all had been busy with a traffic stop earlier and now all 6 officers were where I was. When only one or two would have been good. *) So I started to walk away. The officer grabbed me and spun me around and asked me where was I going?  I told him that if there was no gun then there was no crime and no report required, so I was going back to work. The officer then asked me agian how I knew it was real. I then walked into him and looked down at him with my chest into his face and said, "How do I know that the gun you carry is real? How do I know the badge you have is real? As far as I am concerned neither are. I then turned to the Sergent (* who had siad nothing to this point *) and asked him to leave, as I was going to call for the County or State to take the report.  The police had slow response times after that. It was not too much of a problem for me as, I just sent more people to the hospital. When the dectective showed up to ask me questions I showed him our log book and how after that night the response times had turned form minutes to almost over an hour to respond. So, I said I had to defend myself. It was interesting to notice that the police then started to respond in a much more timely manner, and a lot less people got hurt. 

I also had a gun pulled on me for 3 cents. When tax was 4% and we sold a slice of pizza for 99 cents, and tax makes it $1.03. Well while the guy was looking for his 3 cents as he only had dollar, he puled out his piece. I just hit the no sale and opened the cash register and walked to the back, wiping down the counters, I put some good Pizza Oven cast iron and slate between me and him, and when he realized that he had pulled his piece out he jsut took his pizza and left. 

Other gun stories as well. Some funny because I survived and was not hurt, others just stupid and scary.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 2, 2006)

Lisa said:


> My last year of high school I was working at a convenience store/gas station when a guy came in to rob us with a knife. It was a scary experience. We gave him what we had in the cash register (around $100) and he took off without further incident. I have to tell you, it scared the crap outta me.


 

That must have been one experience I would not want at that age.


----------



## The Kidd (Nov 3, 2006)

Not robbed but have had a mentally unbalanced juvenile try to stab me with a knife at a Treatment Center I worked at did not have time to panic or I would have been killed I just reacted and disarmed him it wasnt until later when all was calm that I realized what could have happened and started shaking.

I also was investigating a site one time and passed by a window and just after that started hearing alot of pinging, went back to the window and looked down (in a 2 story building) and there where 2 guys shooting at me. I immediately hugged concrete and crawled out the back to make a quick getaway.


----------



## drummingman (Nov 6, 2006)

i was working at a 7-11 about 3 or 4 years ago and a guy robbed me at gun point.he ran in with a shirt wrapped around his head and just pointed the gun at me and waved me towards the cash register.needless to say i gave him the money.
the cops caught the guy and his accomplice (who i did not see because he was outside being the look out) at a latter date.i have been to court a few times to testify against him.he just copped a plea so i don't have to go to court anymore.


----------



## zDom (Nov 6, 2006)

When I was 17 and working at Pantera's Pizza in Ballwin, Mo., we got robbed by two masked men who came in through the back door (I guess when someone opened it to take out the trash).

One was armed with a semi-automatic.

It was too surreal to be scary for me, although the counter girl was bawling.

He made us get in the walk-in cooler and told us to count to 100 after having the manager open the floor safe. We counted to 200 just to make sure we didn't surprise them into shooting us when it was obvious they didn't want to.

I'm pretty sure I knew who the two guys were  I think they were friends of the manager who used to come in quite often.

Either that, or it was the owner and one of his friends 

I remember thinking "he is so distracted and within reach, I bet I could grab that pistol away from him" while at the same time realizing that it could also get one of us killed. A couple thousand bucks just isn't worth the risk.

Then there was the time when I was 16 and got stabbed in the chest over $10, but that's another story


----------



## searcher (Nov 6, 2006)

I have been shot at, but have never been robbed at gun point.   Either way, it is acrappy situation to be in.


----------



## redfang (Nov 10, 2006)

I've encountered guns at work, but not been robbed before.

My wife has though. When we lived in Cleveland, (We were both born and raised there and just moved away about two years ago.) she had a bicycle stolen at gunpoint once and was the victim of common law robbery twice. Once was going to be a simple purse snatching. The guy grabbed her purse and started to run off, but instinct had her chase him and grab it back from him. He didn't like that and socked her in the face and took it back, this time getting away with it.  It was these experiences that, when we started dating a year or two later, made her receptive about studying martial arts.


----------



## charyuop (Nov 10, 2006)

Not a gun, but a syringe. I was still in my country (Italy) and I used to work as overnight receptionist in a hotel. I was working with some papers and a drug addicted enetered the hotel. I told him that I had no rooms and to leave. He walked behind the desk and as he did that I was going to send him out, but he pulled out a syringe and placed the needle right at my throat. He told me he had AIDS and wanted all the money. Craps, one scratch would be enough to get the chance of being infected. I gave him the $50 (they were hotel's money) and he left.

My father, same job, had a gun pointed at his head for a robbery. They also took away a golden watch that a client was keeping in the hotel safe. When the client came back and saw the police got pretty upset at my father. He said "if I was there I know I would have done...", a cop interrupted him and said "yes you would have done like my uncle, ended up 6 feet under the ground". The client shut up for the rest of the night. I was young, but I remember my father being afraid of going back to work for many days after the robbery.


----------

